# When to confess to the wife?



## dean25 (Dec 23, 2012)

At what point do you finally confess to your wife, that, "yes, this is a new gun." As opposed, to "I've had this one for a while, guess you just never noticed." 

I picked up a new concealed carry gun on Friday, was in the work room last night checking it out and loading the mags, when my wife pokes her head in the door. Ah oh, caught!!!!. Her only comment, "I thought you didn't keep loaded guns in the house." I mumble something and just changed the subject....


----------



## 95chevy (Nov 3, 2012)

Ive always chose the "just be honest" side. If I got something new I just say it. Sometimes I get hit with some flak but its alot less then the atomic bomb that hits if I try to hide something. Haha


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

My wife doesn't care how many firearms I purchase. She knows that if / when I sell them, I *ALWAYS* make money on them.

She has her share of hobbies, crafts, etc., but can't claim what I just did. :mrgreen:


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Always up front trust on one thing leads to trust in all but lost trust is never regained.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Honesty is the best policy imo.


----------



## warrior2910 (Jan 1, 2013)

Be honest, yes....but, it's all about timing. It's easier to ask forgiveness than to ask permission.


----------



## Huckleberry44 (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm not married, but I can tell you this: any girl who walks through my door immediately becomes aware of the permanence of the gun in my life. Unless kids or idiots are present, one of my guns is always within two feet of my hands. Sometimes I relax a little on this - depends on the situation, but I cannot "bear arms" to protect myself if it's locked in the vault with the rest... 

If a girl can't handle it, she's not a woman for me. Buh-bye...

If you happen to have married one and somehow didn't ever get to the gun subject - not sure how this could happen - then certainly honesty is the best policy.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Huckleberry44 said:


> If a girl can't handle it, she's not a woman for me. Buh-bye...


Cosign


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

dean25 said:


> At what point do you finally confess to your wife, that, "yes, this is a new gun." As opposed, to "I've had this one for a while, guess you just never noticed."
> 
> I picked up a new concealed carry gun on Friday, was in the work room last night checking it out and loading the mags, when my wife pokes her head in the door. Ah oh, caught!!!!. Her only comment, "I thought you didn't keep loaded guns in the house." I mumble something and just changed the subject....


You shouldn't have to explain every purchase you make. She buys things also. Every time I buy a golf club should I tell my wife. Everytime I buy ammo do I need approval.
You didn't buy a motorcycle or a jet ski. You added to your hobby, your collection. If I want to spend 400$ I spend it. And so does my wife. WE TRUST EACH OTHER'S JUDGEMENT


----------



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

Do you have a job? Get paid? 'Nuff said...as long as the bills are getting paid first. Just because you're married doesn't mean you're not an adult anymore and can't make decisions on your own.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

A guy is in his living room, cleaning his firearms....he also has his fishing rods ready for restringing, and his bowling ball ready for polishing. His wife enters the room and states, " I have had enough with all of your hobbies, I want you to get rid of all of this crap". He looks at her, and she notices the look on his face. She says, " What?" He says, " You sound just like my ex wife". Flabbergasted, the wife says, " I didn't know you were married before!" The guy says, " I wasn't".


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Man! I got nailed just last year - unfortunately it was around Mothers Day when she found out :-( 
She knew I was buying a Mosin Nagant, but I slipped an AK in there too. 
BUSTED!! D'oh!

I usually prep her now a couple weeks before, but I've also gone the route of sell one/buy one so there's not much impact to the budget.

YMMV!!

Dynamik1
Editor, EDC Knife Reviews
"Knife Reviews" | Best Knives for Every Day Carry


----------



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

berettabone said:


> A guy is in his living room, cleaning his firearms....he also has his fishing rods ready for restringing, and his bowling ball ready for polishing. His wife enters the room and states, " I have had enough with all of your hobbies, I want you to get rid of all of this crap". He looks at her, and she notices the look on his face. She says, " What?" He says, " You sound just like my ex wife". Flabbergasted, the wife says, " I didn't know you were married before!" The guy says, " I wasn't".


Classic! Yup, man up and don't take no crap. :buttkick:


----------



## shouldazagged (Feb 7, 2013)

"Sometimes I get hit with some flak..."

AT LAST, somebody who knows that it's spelled "flak" and not "flack"! Thank you, sir, you've made my day!

Sorry, just got in touch with my inner geezer.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

I just put my man cannons in the safe, out of sight, out of mind.

Works for me and it should work for you. Enough said!


----------



## Broondog (Feb 1, 2013)

TheLAGuy said:


> I just put my man cannons in the safe, out of sight, out of mind.
> 
> Works for me and it should work for you. Enough said!


man cannons? really?

:anim_lol:


----------



## Jonny_Cannon (Dec 17, 2012)

My gf gets the Man Cannon from me on a regular basis so she doesn't complain.


----------



## Jimmy19 (Nov 16, 2012)

Next time she finds out about a secret purchase and gets mad, tell her "I think its time for a new one".
She will proceed to get madder and rant about "why do you need a new gun"
Then you look up at her slowly , Dead in the eyes and say "i meant wife"


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Jimmy19 said:


> Next time she finds out about a secret purchase and gets mad, tell her "I think its time for a new one".
> She will proceed to get madder and rant about "why do you need a new gun"
> Then you look up at her slowly , Dead in the eyes and say "i meant wife"


LOL good one bro!


----------



## Cavere (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm debating this with my new .22 purchase. My plan is when she's ready to try shooting ill pull it out and say I bought this used so it'll be easier for you!

No chance it'll actually work.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Cavere said:


> I'm debating this with my new .22 purchase. My plan is when she's ready to try shooting ill pull it out and say I bought this used so it'll be easier for you!
> 
> No chance it'll actually work.


Yeah but thats a lie. Will she get that mad, I got the okay from my wife, and then she regretted it for a good two months, now we're good!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

If you must confess,,tell her "I fell in love with another"
But my love for you (wife) is strong. Our life should not be problematic
Just because I bought an Automatic


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

I own more firearms than my husband.....


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

momtotwo said:


> I own more firearms than my husband.....


Awesome, is he jealous over that? your probably a rarity, at least here in the states.


----------



## IBGoodToGo (Feb 14, 2013)

She pays here part of the bills. I pay my part. She had horses, I had guns. IMHO there should be some money put aside you each can satisfy wants.


----------



## Tip (Aug 22, 2012)

Wife had more handguns (right up till today when I pick up my new one). 
I have more long guns.
At the current time I believe it is her turn since I got the last one. 
By the way -- yes she shoots mine and I shoot her's -- so from that perspective WE have lots!! As it should be.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

On your death bed, if she doesn't figure it out (unlikely).

When she catches you, tell her it's compensation for the bass boat you aren't going to buy.


----------



## XD40inAVL (Feb 1, 2013)

Oh dude, she knows, and if you try and hide it, she will play it as a trump card at the absolute worst time, for you. 

Just tell her you bought a gun. You probably have less invested in your guns than she does in shoes, or makeup, or purses.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

This guy needs to grow some hair, you know where!?!?!?!


----------



## XD40inAVL (Feb 1, 2013)

TheLAGuy said:


> This guy needs to grow some hair, you know where!?!?!?!


Step 1, first he has to grow some before he can grow hair on them.


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

acepilot said:


> Do you have a job? Get paid? 'Nuff said...as long as the bills are getting paid first. Just because you're married doesn't mean you're not an adult anymore and can't make decisions on your own.


You must be single. :mrgreen:


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

TheLAGuy said:


> Awesome, is he jealous over that? your probably a rarity, at least here in the states.


He started collecting later in life than I did...he is a little jealous so I try to buy for him twice as often as we buy for me. My dad will give me one from time to time though so that throws the balance off too. He doesn't mind much though because in the end, they are all 'ours'. (at least that is what he says.)


----------



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

Couch Potato said:


> You must be single. :mrgreen:


Nope. I'm from Wisconsin, where men are men. Oops, excuse me...I just fart

LOL,

Ace


----------



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

Couch Potato said:


> You must be single. :mrgreen:


Well, not yet, but there's still time and hope. :smt082


----------



## rolandrock (Sep 21, 2012)

Wife and share expenses then keep our money separate. I don't care what she buys and she don't care what I buy.

How do you CCW and not keep a loaded gun in the house? You load / unload it in the driveway every day?


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

acepilot said:


> Well, not yet, but there's still time and hope. :smt082


Yes, always hope!


----------



## Polkster13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Tell her you bought it for her...


----------



## schneep (Feb 18, 2013)

Be honest, it works both ways


----------



## xring3 (Jan 1, 2013)

I was about to pass on the purchase of a gun at one time and my lovely bride said "if you don't buy that you will regret it for the rest of your life"......remember that the spouses turn will come up at some point


----------



## TheDC (Feb 25, 2013)

So long as it doesn't interfere with anything she had planned (that I knew about-we're a 50/50 team here for nearly 21 years now),what I spend my portion of (what little) disposable income we have is up to me. I never lie about if that is a new gun/bicycle/RC truck/etc,but I sometimes fudge on how much and whether it was "financed by the shop,since I'm such a good and loyal customer all these years" (yeah...she buys that :anim_lol: )...I may not tell her how much I actually spent,being the point,but I never hide anything or say it's old. Hey,after nearly 21 years,she knows me enough to know I'm the expensive one in this family anyways,right? :mrgreen:


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

Always maintain plausible deniability. :smt083


----------

